# Here's looking at you!!



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

This was taken about 2 years ago. He was 140 lbs. back then. I brought him down to 120 lbs.

ETA:Sorry but I don't know how to make the picture big.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

That's a great photo! 

Is it up on the internet some place already, like picasa or photobucket, etc?

If so just right click on the photo and copy paste the URL for it in the pop up box for the insert image icon at the top of the text box (little yellow square with mountains and sun in it).


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

It's on flickr but I can't seem to find that little yellow square you are talking about.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

See! Even Aspen knows he's gwageous and can't help admiring himself! I just love him!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I think the "yellow square" Natalie is referring to is the one with the mountains on it. 

You know where the paper clip button is to attach this pic? Go down to the next row of options and over 2 1/2. Mountain square! :wink:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh, now I know why it's not working. The original is very small to begin with.

But I did find the yellow square with the mountains in it.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What a purdy, purdy boy!! He has such a great face with such expression! :biggrin: He is gorgeous....


----------

